# Neuter or not, that is the question



## Sobakevich (Mar 24, 2012)

I am seriously thinking whether I should do it to my kid. There are serious cons about this whole idea. Anybody??


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my yes. He is gorgeous, but neuter that boy. Research the health repercussions (cancers), not to mention if he does come across another dog in heat, roaming, temperament, etc...
Mig was an agressive puppy and is now a big sweet teddy bear.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I would do it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

do you have a contract with your breeder? Why WOULDN"T you neuter him??


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Nearly every dog at our dog park is neutered/spayed. There's one little daschund who isn't and that poor boy just tries to hump every dog in sight and never actually plays. Everyone just feels bad for the little guy - especially if there's an unspayed female puppy running around (typically a few weeks away from her spay appt).

Typically, the breeder has a spay/neuter contract with Havs sold as pets - so you really shouldn't have a choice. I know there is a lot of discussion of at what age to neuter, but I'm unaware of that there's any debate about whether to do it at all for a pet. As Bob Barker says, "have your pet spayed or neutered."


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

My boy is two and half and not neutered since here in Europe breeders do not require that procedure, even for pet puppies. He is not humping anybody or anything and only (sort of ) problem is when his favourite ladies are in heat. But even then he is so sweet, beautiful and handsome in his trials to seduce those girls. He looks like little peacock. 
If you have to do it try to prolong it for as long as possible. Try to do it after the first birthday or even bit later. They need their sexual hormones for bone and muscle development and for general health. Another thing is that spay/neuter surgeries are really big business (and money) for vets. I would never do that to my dog. But that's my personal opinion! 
Marina&Roki


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If there is a spay/neuter limited registration contract involved, you really, really don't want to mess around. The breeder will win if it came to that. You may be able to postpone it until he is one if you discuss it with the breeder first.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> Another thing is that spay/neuter surgeries are really big business (and money) for vets.


At our city animal control facility, the vets will perform the surgery for $35. It's not about a money grab, but trying to control the pet population.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there are just so many irresponsible owners who allow their dogs to produce "oops" litters, that vets (and breeders!) feel that they need to encourage neutering of all pets. But as Roki said, in Europe, neutering males is MUCH less common, and the dogs learn to behave properly and are kept well away from ladies in heat.

That said, I do think it's a frustrating life for an entire dog to never be allowed to mate. I also know for certain, from watching all my friends who have breeding dogs that they also do performance sports with, that it takes a LOT more patience to train an un-neutered dog. They just have a lot more interesting things on their minds.<g> Of course they CAN learn to be reliable competitors, but you have to be prepared for the extra work.

In my case, Kodi's sire is still around and producing wonderful litters. And he's a better dog than Kodi is, based on size if nothing else. There would be absolutely no good reason to have kept him entire, and it would have been more frustrating for both of us. That is all BESIDES the fact that my contract said he had to be neutered. If I had known more at the time, I would have asked my breeder to allow me to neuter him later (after 1 year) and I am sure this could have been arranged. That's what I will certainly do if and when I get another. But I have no intention of becoming a breeder, so my next puppy will definitely be neutered (or spayed), it's just a matter of timing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, sadly in America most people just see puppies as a quick $$ .... I can't count the number of times I have been asked if Tillie was going to have babies or if she was spayed, or even "WHEN she has babies can I give you my number..."!!?? people here just think there is a cute dog why WOULDN'T they want to breed her to anything that moves... sigh...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ya, sadly in America most people just see puppies as a quick $$ .... I can't count the number of times I have been asked if Tillie was going to have babies or if she was spayed, or even "WHEN she has babies can I give you my number..."!!?? people here just think there is a cute dog why WOULDN'T they want to breed her to anything that moves... sigh...


I was in a pet store recently (that didn't sell puppies or kittens) and they had a cork board where people could pin up information. Someone had actually posted an ad and photo of a male "something-poo" available at stud to "cute, small females".:brick:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Nearly every dog at our dog park is neutered/spayed. There's one little daschund who isn't and that poor boy just tries to hump every dog in sight and never actually plays. Everyone just feels bad for the little guy - especially if there's an unspayed female puppy running around (typically a few weeks away from her spay appt).
> 
> Typically, the breeder has a spay/neuter contract with Havs sold as pets - so you really shouldn't have a choice. I know there is a lot of discussion of at what age to neuter, but I'm unaware of that there's any debate about whether to do it at all for a pet. As Bob Barker says, "have your pet spayed or neutered."


Bumi is Neutered and has started dry humping Toby. Before he was 1 and Intact, he never, ever humped anything. Go figure...ound:
I think it has to do with Toby Maturing (now 7 months) and becoming sexually interested.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Humping can be about dominance, dogs often will hump each other in play, my two girls do it and they also lift their legs and mark (outside only). Where I live we have a big problem with intact dogs, often males we have a drive at least once a year where we have a day that we will pickup pay for and transport pets for spay/neuter and basic shots we try to reach the disadvantaged areas where the culture is that it takes away the male dogs 'manhood', it is very hard to talk to these people, also even when you convince them of what is best they are proud so one must tread carefully and understand you can't win them all.

In addition to what the others have pointed out some intact males go crazy when a female is in heat, they can howel all night, chew up doors, escape and wander, I have also seen one male stud who would get swelling of his...would have to sit on a sack of peas and a shot from the vet...his career was ended on Vet's advice (this last is rare, thankfully).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn's breeder agreed to let us wait. He is 14 months now. His 'procedure' is scheduled for next week. I am trying not to think about it. Augie was never a humper and he was around 18 months when the deed was done. Finn is a humping machine. Augie has learned to hump him back, although he is a bit clumsy about it. It mostly happens when they are all revved up from playing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would absolutely have him neutered. I would not take the chance of him having an "oopsie" with a female - 
and most day care, kennels will not watch pups who are not spayed or neutered. 

If you are not starting a pure bred breeding program, you really should have it done.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely! It is the responsible thing to do.


----------

